# My Martin



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

this is my 1918 Martin guitar my father in law found in the garbage
at a high rise tower he manages


----------



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

WOW, WOW, WOW, that is amazing !! 

Last weekend while riding my bike outside of the Halifax area (RAWDON) I found a 1966 Harmony 1215, it had a couple of cracks that I am fixing but the neck was perfect. A very cheap guitar but this is the baby that alot of dirt poor british invasion players learned on, Harmony and Silvertone. But your story is truely amazing !

http://harmony.demont.net/model.php?id=30


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree...wow, wow, wow! Good for you man...some guys have all the luck. How wonderful of your dad to save this guitar from a dumpster. Kind of makes you wonder how many wonderful vintage instruments wind up in landfills.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I agree...wow, wow, wow! Good for you man...some guys have all the luck. How wonderful of your dad to save this guitar from a dumpster. Kind of makes you wonder how many wonderful vintage instruments wind up in landfills.



*shudders*
lets not even think about that ok?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*What is it???*

It looks like a 0-18 or 0-28. 

You are one lucky son of a gun. I have been wanting one of these for some time.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

yes it was a good score,ya i shudder to think what kind of vintage
gear is in landfill,he was saying to me at the time,there was a violin
as well but he never grabbed it,who knows what that may have been
anyways heres some more pix of her
sorry they are not the clearest


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

flashPUNK said:


> *shudders*
> lets not even think about that ok?


And that thing is hand signed by CF Martin IV.

So, yes, please, let's not think about it.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

that thing has to be worth something... what fool would drop something like that in the dump.

its such a shame things like this end up in dumpsters...

BUT congrats too you.:smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice find, but I would be very leary of that signiture, to be honest with you it looks like a fake signiture,you should maybe check with Martin and see what they say, but even if the sigs no good the guitar is and thats all that matters, just curious if you are still around Roidster if you have had those cracks fixed yet and if so by whom and most important did you get a great deal.Ship


----------



## Freeze1962 (Nov 19, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow is right. Definately worth checking with Martin and some other experts to find out authenticity. That's gotta be a blast to play. Don't suppose you've got any recordings of it?


----------



## Mr.Tramples (Dec 11, 2007)

How does it play? That would be one interesting guitar to own.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad its in good hands - (some folks think that because something is old its worthless )

- The less you do to it the better- dont touch up the finish etc- that will hurt its value - and make sure you dont put regular strings on it the tension will destroy it -- silk and steel have a lower tension - use the lightest gauge you can find - Id also consider buying a decent case for it to protect it.

By the way - the signature might be real - email a photo to the Martin Factory - and dont believe anyone who says it isnt until you get an official word from the plant .


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

the only thing that confuses me is the signature inside,i did send martin an email
,they never replyed back,the cracks are on the front only,with a wear hole,i do not want to refinish it,now is it a real martin??....yes it is...like i said the sig confuses me a bit,she kinda plays,but after the garbage fall there is some work needed to the machine heads


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There is a gentleman who works for Martin who has been a big help to me in the past. He seems to specialize in historical details, and get information if he doesn't know it immediately. I can send his email if you like, I hesitate to make it public without his consent.

PM me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

Mooh said:


> There is a gentleman who works for Martin who has been a big help to me in the past. He seems to specialize in historical details, and get information if he doesn't know it immediately. I can send his email if you like, I hesitate to make it public without his consent.
> 
> PM me.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


yah that would be really cool


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This looks like a guitar best sold for large bucks. Really, there's no sentimental value as it was found and those types of guitars are not the nicest to play.

I suspect it's worth some money to a collector. Finding it is like finding cash.

Congratulations.


----------

